# Maxxair Vents



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Our 250RS is going in for a repair on our kitchen window next week. I thought while it was in there that I would have the MaxxAir Vent(s) (sp) installed. From reading the posts here, I have noted that many of you have these vents. What I am trying to determine is - do most get covers for each vent? or is just getting one enough?


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

rdvholtwood said:


> What I am trying to determine is - should I purchase just one or two for each vent?


maybe I'm reading your question wrong but unless I'm missing something in the translation -- you can only put one cover on per vent... I did all three of my vents --

YES MaxxAir is the prodominant favorite around here...


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Ghosty said:


> What I am trying to determine is - should I purchase just one or two for each vent?


*maybe I'm reading your question wrong* but unless I'm missing something in the translation -- you can only put one cover on per vent... I did all three of my vents --

YES MaxxAir is the prodominant favorite around here...

[/quote]

Thanks for pointing that out - no you weren't reading it wrong - I do understand that you can only put one cover on each vent & I corrected the post.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

We had our dealer add MaxxAir vents to the remaining two that didn't have one, for a total of three.
I got them to add the vents at no charge after they botched the front skin repair on our Outback and it had to go back in a second time









It's a great mod!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Add the vent covers to all the roof vents and you can leave the vents open year round to help keep the trailer ventilated and air circulated. Helps prevent mold and mildew.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I opted for MaxFan covers that integrate the fan with the vent cover. Very nice for drawign air through while camping (we rarely use the A/C)


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

You want them on all three vents. The question is, do you want to put a powered fan (like the Max Air Turbo Max) on the kitchen vent to
provide additional air flow when needed. Many, including me, have a powered vent which is great to run at night instead of the air.
It also can help when cooking inside.

Mark


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Fanatical1 said:


> You want them on all three vents. The question is do you want to put a powered fan (like the Max Air Turbo Max) on one kitchen vent to
> provide additional air flow when needed. Many, including me, have a powered vent which is great to run at night instead of the air.
> It also can help when cooking inside.
> 
> Mark


Are these fan's noisy - or do they run pretty quiet? I think on the 250RS that I only have 2 vents - one in the kitchen area and one in the bathroom.


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

I can't speak for the other brands, but my Turbo Max has 3 fan speeds and on low it is very quiet and can't be heard from our
bed. It's not often that I use any speed other than low because on low it creates a good amount of airflow through our windows.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Fanatical1 said:


> I can't speak for the other brands, but my Turbo Max has 3 fan speeds and on low it is very quiet and can't be heard from our
> bed. It's not often that I use any speed other than low because on low it creates a good amount of airflow through our windows.


I don't think I will have a problem convincing DW about the fan - as she does not like AC.


----------



## AZthunderations (Aug 21, 2008)

We have an SOB and have covers on all the vents and a fan in the bathroom to expell moisture from the shower and .............well.........it's the bathroom. It can be adjusted to 3 speeds and will start when the light switch is turned on, or can be turned on manually.
Just wanted to mention, that even though we have a Forest River TT, this web site is the best. We were looking for an Outback when this trailer became available at a super price and we could not afford to pass on it. Most trailers have similar problems and solutions. Many of the mods are generic and best of all, we all love camping.
Thanks for letting us SOB's be a part.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

rdvholtwood said:


> I can't speak for the other brands, but my Turbo Max has 3 fan speeds and on low it is very quiet and can't be heard from our
> bed. It's not often that I use any speed other than low because on low it creates a good amount of airflow through our windows.


I don't think I will have a problem convincing DW about the fan - as she does not like AC.








[/quote]

Get fans on both. That was even in a pouring rain, you can have one on intake and one on exhaust and keep things well ventilated. On low speed they are relatively quiet (definetly ok for sleeping). The high speed is probably equivalent to the AC on high.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Nathan said:


> I can't speak for the other brands, but my Turbo Max has 3 fan speeds and on low it is very quiet and can't be heard from our
> bed. It's not often that I use any speed other than low because on low it creates a good amount of airflow through our windows.


I don't think I will have a problem convincing DW about the fan - as she does not like AC.








[/quote]

Get fans on both. That was even in a pouring rain, you can have one on intake and one on exhaust and keep things well ventilated. On low speed they are relatively quiet (definetly ok for sleeping). The high speed is probably equivalent to the AC on high.
[/quote]

I am pretty sure the bathroom vent has a fan already - I checked out the CW link and the fans seem kind of pricey.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

rdvholtwood said:


> I am pretty sure the bathroom vent has a fan already - I checked out the CW link and the fans seem kind of pricey.


True... they aren't cheap.... Well, I'd recommend at least 1.









I actually took the 2 off the OB when I sold it and the new 5er came with 2 fantastic fans, so now I have 4 fans in 4 vents. although only 3 are covered. Now that is a well ventilated trailer!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

We added Maxx Air covers on all vents! We also have the temp/rain sensing Fantastic Fan on the kitchen vent. Unbelieveable how well they move the air. I now need to add a Fanmate cover on the kitchen vent.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Nathan said:


> I am pretty sure the bathroom vent has a fan already - I checked out the CW link and the fans seem kind of pricey.


True... they aren't cheap.... Well, I'd recommend at least 1.









I actually took the 2 off the OB when I sold it and the new 5er came with 2 fantastic fans, so now I have 4 fans in 4 vents. although only 3 are covered. Now that is a well ventilated trailer!








[/quote]

I bet!! Do you need an additional cover if you opt for the ones with fans?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Rick - seems you've gotten all the answers you need re: the fans/vents. btw, we eventually put vent covers on our 25rss (yes, only 2) and they were the 1st mod. we did on the 28krs.

1 thing I'll add. With the inconvenience that's been caused to you with the window .... maybe you can convince them to put the vent covers on at no cost (vents + install = $0). The window was Keystone's issue - - - and the vents/install would be the Dealer's expense (and they _are_ providing the transport already) ... so maybe this wouldn't work .... but it never hurts to try.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

wolfwood said:


> Rick - seems you've gotten all the answers you need re: the fans/vents. btw, we eventually put vent covers on our 25rss (yes, only 2) and they were the 1st mod. we did on the 28krs.
> 
> 1 thing I'll add. With the inconvenience that's been caused to you with the window .... maybe you can convince them to put the vent covers on at no cost (vents + install = $0). The window was Keystone's issue - - - and the vents/install would be the Dealer's expense (and they _are_ providing the transport already) ... so maybe this wouldn't work .... but it never hurts to try.


Thanks - I will try - however - I may be pushing it as they are sending someone about 1.5hrs away to pick up the trailer.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

rdvholtwood said:


> Rick - seems you've gotten all the answers you need re: the fans/vents. btw, we eventually put vent covers on our 25rss (yes, only 2) and they were the 1st mod. we did on the 28krs.
> 
> 1 thing I'll add. With the inconvenience that's been caused to you with the window .... maybe you can convince them to put the vent covers on at no cost (vents + install = $0). The window was Keystone's issue - - - and the vents/install would be the Dealer's expense (and they _are_ providing the transport already) ... so maybe this wouldn't work .... but it never hurts to try.


Thanks - I will try - however - I may be pushing it as they are sending someone about 1.5hrs away to pick up the trailer.
[/quote]

It's all in the "attitude". How 'bout a position of "That travel could have been avoided by them not delivering a TT with a fault to you in the 1st place. That's THEIR responsibility. Now, YOU are without your brand new TT .... they could ease that 'pain' a bit .... and make you a happy customer .... and .... and ....







No, maybe it won't work but I'm a firm believer in "If you don't ask, you certainly won't get..." You get my drift ...


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

rdvholtwood said:


> I am pretty sure the bathroom vent has a fan already - I checked out the CW link and the fans seem kind of pricey.


True... they aren't cheap.... Well, I'd recommend at least 1.









I actually took the 2 off the OB when I sold it and the new 5er came with 2 fantastic fans, so now I have 4 fans in 4 vents. although only 3 are covered. Now that is a well ventilated trailer!









[/quote]

I bet!! Do you need an additional cover if you opt for the ones with fans?
[/quote]

No, all you need is the fan which comes with the cover integrated into vent unit.


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

it states in my booklet for the fantastic fan not to install a Maxxair vent cover over the fan. has anybody done this? if so is there any modifications needed to mount the cover to the vent?


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

swanny said:


> it states in my booklet for the fantastic fan not to install a Maxxair vent cover over the fan. has anybody done this? if so is there any modifications needed to mount the cover to the vent?


There is a different model to use over a high velocity fan. I think the original cover just doesn't allow the air to flow enough.

It is called a Fan Mate









Steve


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

huntr70, is that the same vent as the turbo without the fan? also do the maxxair covers allow the fantastic fan cover to open all the way? to me it looks like it might hit at full open.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

The regular covers do allow the vents to open all the way.

I'm not sure about these fan-mates, but they look high enough to allow it.

I don't have any on my Fantastic fan............I just open it when I need it.

Steve


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

huntr70 said:


> it states in my booklet for the fantastic fan not to install a Maxxair vent cover over the fan. has anybody done this? if so is there any modifications needed to mount the cover to the vent?


There is a different model to use over a high velocity fan. I think the original cover just doesn't allow the air to flow enough.

It is called a Fan Mate









Steve
[/quote]
Your exactly right. this is what is used over the Fantastic fans.


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

Fanatical1 said:


> I am pretty sure the bathroom vent has a fan already - I checked out the CW link and the fans seem kind of pricey.


True... they aren't cheap.... Well, I'd recommend at least 1.









I actually took the 2 off the OB when I sold it and the new 5er came with 2 fantastic fans, so now I have 4 fans in 4 vents. although only 3 are covered. Now that is a well ventilated trailer!








[/quote]

I bet!! Do you need an additional cover if you opt for the ones with fans?
[/quote]

No, all you need is the fan which comes with the cover integrated into vent unit.
[/quote]

It looks like a may be incorrect on this comment. I have the Turbo max and it comes with the fan built in and you can leave your
vent open all the time just like with a max air cover. It appears the other fans would not allow you to leave the vent open without
buying an additional oversized max air cover?


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Fanatical1 said:


> I am pretty sure the bathroom vent has a fan already - I checked out the CW link and the fans seem kind of pricey.


True... they aren't cheap.... Well, I'd recommend at least 1.









I actually took the 2 off the OB when I sold it and the new 5er came with 2 fantastic fans, so now I have 4 fans in 4 vents. although only 3 are covered. Now that is a well ventilated trailer!








[/quote]

I bet!! Do you need an additional cover if you opt for the ones with fans?
[/quote]

No, all you need is the fan which comes with the cover integrated into vent unit.
[/quote]

It looks like a may be incorrect on this comment. I have the Turbo max and it comes with the fan built in and you can leave your
vent open all the time just like with a max air cover. It appears the other fans would not allow you to leave the vent open without
buying an additional oversized max air cover?
[/quote]

yes i believe this is correct. the FF is built in to the vent hole in the roof. the max air fan mate cover allows for better air flow of the big fans. the standard covers are too restrictive.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

The 5'er has a power fantastic fan in the main area on a thermostat. We could not find a cover that would fit over it and still allow it to open fully (which it needs to do because of the electric opening motor). Just a word of warning for the power vents. Of course it also has a rain sensor which will close it automatically if it rains.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Nathan said:


> The 5'er has a power fantastic fan in the main area on a thermostat. We could not find a cover that would fit over it and still allow it to open fully (which it needs to do because of the electric opening motor). Just a word of warning for the power vents. Of course it also has a rain sensor which will close it automatically if it rains.


Nathan, sounds like you have the same FF that we have. We were told the FanMate cover would work with that fan.

If you have a cover on the FF, you dont need to worry about the electric motor. just turn it to manual and open it as far as it goes. then leave it open as you would with the other vents. the thermostat will still turn it on and off as needed.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Sayonara said:


> Nathan, sounds like you have the same FF that we have. We were told the FanMate cover would work with that fan.
> 
> If you have a cover on the FF, you dont need to worry about the electric motor. just turn it to manual and open it as far as it goes. then leave it open as you would with the other vents. the thermostat will still turn it on and off as needed.


Uh, I need a step ladder to reach the fan. I think the ceiling is over 9' and that point (No, I no longer have to worry about hitting my head).


----------



## Wolfpackers (May 31, 2007)

In regards to the fan covers, there are two covers that need to be distinguished between. One cover comes with the powered fan and the other would be one that is added above and over the fan so that the fan can be used in the rain. I installed a Shurflo powered fan since it was on sale for just over $200 at CW (has thermostat and remote). The fan has a rain sensor to close it's cover, but I want to be able to use it during a rain if needed, so I added the FanMate cover on the roof.

Now to the point. The cover that is part of the fan will not open 100% with the FanMate cover installed above it, but it's not necessary for it to be 100% open. I'd say it opens around 90-95%. If you get the fan with the remote, the fan's cover will open until it feels resistance and then stop. You won't damage the fan's cover by installing the FanMate cover above it.

Unless you are really tall, I recommend getting a powered fan with the remote as that really makes it easy to open/close the fan's cover and turn the fan off/on or change the speed. It would be a real pain to have to get the stepstool each time I wanted to change something about the fan.

Hope this helps as I saw two concerns....1) the fan's cover not opening fully with a FanMate cover above it, and 2) being able to reach the controls if the fan were manually controlled.

Brent


----------

